# My improvident ^_^



## ScarletSkye (Jul 18, 2011)

i started off with gimp and drew stuff like this










thin i found paint tool sai and im now doing stuff like this










iv personally think iv improved much for someone who has only done digital art for not even a year ^_^


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Digital art is not my thing and I don't understand all that is entailed in creating it, but I would agree with your improvement. I hope to see more!


----------



## ScarletSkye (Jul 18, 2011)

PencilMeIn said:


> Digital art is not my thing and I don't understand all that is entailed in creating it, but I would agree with your improvement. I hope to see more!



Digital art can be complicated depending on what your drawing i guess... and how you draw it. (also what program you have)
I mainly draw anime, realistic is to hard and never comes out right for me. 

Tho i don't like most anime style eather, I kinda mix it making my own style. (its still more on the anime side tho)


----------

